# Cpu frequency scaling richiede root privileges

## mcbonaman

Salve, ho una nuova installazione di Gentoo con Gnome come DE.

Il problema è che quando provo a cambiare il governor della CPU oppure provando a settare la CPU ad una determinata frequenza (dall'applet di gnome org.gnome.cpufreqselector) si apre una finestra che dice "Privileges are required to change the CPU Frequency scaling" richiedendomi la password di root.

Faccio presente che avendo installato xorg-server-1.9.2 non ho installato hal (ho messo -hal nel make.conf).

Inoltre nell'.xinitrc ho le seguenti righe

```
export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-

exec ck-launch-session gnome-session 
```

Dbus e consolekit partono dal runlevel di default.

Come posso fare per poter cambiare il governor semplicemente da utente senza dover sempre inserire la password di root?

Grazie

----------

## armaoin

come avvii l'ambiente grafico? startx? gdm?

Edit:

Scusa non avevo letto bene l'OP e pensavo che fosse il problema legato a consolekit con startx ma ho visto ora che hai messo il comando per lanciare una nuova sessione in .xinitrc

----------

## ago

Imho, faresti prima a settare il governor ondemand, in modo tale che sa lui quando aumentare il clock e quando no.

Guardando bene in giro alcuni moduli tipo p4-clockmod, ha qualcosa di rotto e quindi non funziona l'ondemand, tu usi per caso quel modulo?

----------

## mcbonaman

 *ago wrote:*   

> Imho, faresti prima a settare il governor ondemand, in modo tale che sa lui quando aumentare il clock e quando no.

 

Quello era proprio il mio scopo.

Solo che provando ad impostare un governor mi chiede la password di root.

 *ago wrote:*   

> Guardando bene in giro alcuni moduli tipo p4-clockmod, ha qualcosa di rotto e quindi non funziona l'ondemand, tu usi per caso quel modulo?

 

Adesso non sono davanti al pc ma appena posso provo a vedere quale modulo utilizzo.

C'è un comando da lanciare da CLI per vedere quale è il modulo caricato?

Grazie

----------

## ago

la cosa migliore è impostarlo di default nel kernel.

Puoi installare cpufrequtils per vedere un po' di cose

P.S. Dai un'occhio a /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

No, è un problema di polkit/policykit, ma al momento non riesco a trovare come avevo risolto.

----------

## mcbonaman

Grazie a tutti per le risposte.

 *ago wrote:*   

> la cosa migliore è impostarlo di default nel kernel.
> 
> Puoi installare cpufrequtils per vedere un po' di cose
> 
> P.S. Dai un'occhio a /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils 

 

Ho emerso cpufrequtils e questo è l'output di cpufreq-info:

```
cpufrequtils 007: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0 1

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 0

  maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 2.27 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.27 GHz, 2.27 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 2.27 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0 1

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 1

  maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 2.27 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.27 GHz, 2.27 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 2.27 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.

```

Nel kernel avevo impostato il governor ondemand come governor di default.

Il pc si avvia correttamente con il governor ondemand impostato di defualt ma poi per cambiarlo manualmente viene chiesta la password di root.

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> No, è un problema di polkit/policykit, ma al momento non riesco a trovare come avevo risolto.

 

Penso anche io che questo sia il problema.

Questa segnalazione di bug e questo thread nel forum sembrano trattare lo stesso problema.

Il bug è segnalato come resolved ma non ho capito quale sia la soluzione.

----------

## ago

imho la tua richiesta è ben precisa.

Io sto rispondendo genericamente al topic dicendoti che se hai l'ondemand puoi stare tranquillo, il clock viene gestito automaticamente e a secondo di quanta "potenza" richiede il sistema/kernel in quel momento, viene aumentato il clock.

Tenere il governor su ondemand, molte volte, significa:

spreco inutile di batteria/energia

surriscaldamento del processore

----------

## mcbonaman

 *ago wrote:*   

> imho la tua richiesta è ben precisa.
> 
> Io sto rispondendo genericamente al topic dicendoti che se hai l'ondemand puoi stare tranquillo, il clock viene gestito automaticamente e a secondo di quanta "potenza" richiede il sistema/kernel in quel momento, viene aumentato il clock.
> 
> Tenere il governor su ondemand, molte volte, significa:
> ...

 

In fatti hai ragione adesso il processore dosa la potenza in base alla richiesta di risorse. Anche lo scollegamento del cavo implica un cambio di frequenza della CPU.

Non capisco il punto in cui dici che il governor ondemand comporta uno spreco inutile di energia. Secondo me avviane uno spreco di energia qualora il sistema richieda parecchio calcolo (es durante la compilazione).

Potresti dirmi cosa non ho capito.

Grazie

----------

## ago

perdonami, ho scritto male  :Razz: 

Tenere il governor non su ondemand  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

È un problema di polkit, qui trovi la soluzione che avevo usato io tempo addietro.

----------

